

Any intelligent fool can make things more complex - nsimpson
http://fridayreflections.typepad.com/weblog/2007/07/any-intelligent.html

======
Leon
Stories like this come up every now and then on the internet meme machine.
Really though, it's about how engineers/professionals are taught to attack
difficult problems all the time, that all the solutions they think of are in
terms of difficult problems.

When all you have is a hammer, everything starts to look like a nail.

